# Yanny or Laurel?



## PaulBrimstone (May 16, 2018)

Laurel!

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...und-illusion-sets-off-ear-splitting-arguments


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 16, 2018)

Laurel. I can hear the end Yanny playing but not the beginning


----------



## ka00 (May 16, 2018)

I made this video that will surely end the debate!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (May 16, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I made this video that will surely end the debate!




Correct answer! 10/10


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 16, 2018)

OBAMA: “I hear Laurel.” 

TRUMP: “It is 100% Yanny.”

OBAMA: “Wait, now I hear Yanny.”

TRUMP: “It is 100% Laurel.”

OBAMA: *chuckling* “I actually can hear both.”

TRUMP: “Hillary’s emails!!”


----------



## artomatic (May 16, 2018)

Laurel!
Full Disclosure: I am old.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 16, 2018)

I heard Laurel, my husband heard Yammy. 

I have high pitched tinnitus, so this makes sense based on @ka00's video.


----------



## KEM (May 16, 2018)

I’ve tried for the life of me to hear something in this, but all it sounds like to me is a sound effect, I don’t hear any vowels or specific letters or anything, it just sounds like a random sound effect.


----------



## KEM (May 16, 2018)

Update: 

I just heard the pitched up version, and I could clearly hear Laurel, but on the original recording that’s going around I still hear nothing but a sound effect, seriously, it sounds like a synth I could make on Zebra.


----------



## d.healey (May 17, 2018)

I hear yanny. My brother who has some hearing in loss in one ear can hear both depending on which ear he covers


----------



## ThomasNL (May 17, 2018)

On my phone i hear yanny, on my speakers laurel.


----------



## fretti (May 17, 2018)

Yamy; with "much fantasy" Yanny...


----------



## Jaap (May 17, 2018)

fretti said:


> Yamy; with "much fantasy" Yanny...



Same here haha, my wife put it on yesterday and asked what I heard (didn't know about this by then) and asked here why I am listening to some odd voice saying "myammi" as it is something I say for fun when something is delicious 

She thought I was joking as she could only hear Laurel. Tried my best to hear Laurel, but can't hear it.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 17, 2018)

Both, but Yanni much more prominent as it's in the high frequencies. Old people or those with kanckered ears will hear laurel.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (May 17, 2018)

This sort of begs the age-old question: how differently do we all hear music? Gulp.


----------



## mikeh-375 (May 17, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Both, but Yanni much more prominent as it's in the high frequencies. Old people or those with kanckered ears will hear laurel.



I heard Laurel too, but thanks for the insensitive comments.


----------



## R. Soul (May 17, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I made this video that will surely end the debate!



Oh the joys of wearing headphones, and be presented with a slamming BOOM, right after the quiet Yanny 

I do appreaciate the video otherwise though, but I could have been without that.


----------



## willbedford (May 17, 2018)

I hear Laurel on studio monitors, but Yanny on my tinny phone speaker. Now I'm worried about my hearing...


----------



## fretti (May 17, 2018)

For everybody (like myself) who still only hear a weird version of "Yanny" in the original:


----------



## dzilizzi (May 17, 2018)

It's funny, on my phone I hear Laurel. It was on the TV last night and all I heard was Yanny. We need more bass in our speakers I think. And the dress was gold, I mean blue, no, gold. Filters are so funny.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (May 17, 2018)

I hear YaRRy. What's that suppose to mean?


----------



## DavidY (May 18, 2018)

I hear Laurel, even on my headphones (entry-level by the standards of the gear other people have, but hopefully decent ones for the price).
Does that mean my high-frequency hearing is shot? :(


----------



## NoamL (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Batrawi (May 19, 2018)

I saw this today...made me think that being a vst developer must be a shitty risky job! Imagine after having put tons of efforts in making a strings library then finally demoing it for clients, all they hear is "Yanny"...with legato transitions


----------



## Ben E (May 19, 2018)

NoamL said:


>



Woah!


----------



## Mike Fox (May 19, 2018)

fretti said:


> For everybody (like myself) who still only hear a weird version of "Yanny" in the original:



I heard Laurel the other day, but it was with a different clip. This clip sounds like Yanny to me.

At the end of the day, this is all so fucking stupid.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 19, 2018)

I don't hear either of them. But it more resembles "Yanny". In fact, to me it sounds as far removed from "Laurel" it could possibly be.


----------



## fretti (May 19, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I don't hear either of them. But it more resembles "Yanny". In fact, to me it sounds as far removed from "Laurel" it could possibly be.


If I hadn‘t read before what it should be then I‘d probably only heard something like „wuhahe“ or so...like in the videos where a dog or a cat or whatever „tries“ to speak


----------



## Dear Villain (May 19, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Brain Needle!



I hear brainstorm, but my wife heard brain needle, like you. I didn't even tell her either option so she made the choice completely without influence.


----------



## fretti (May 19, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Brain Needle!


Green Storm...
Green could be also seen as Brain; but no Needle for me...


----------



## NoamL (May 19, 2018)

Yeah I can hear all 4 combinations (brainstorm, brain needle, greenstorm, green needle) based on what I mentally say beforehand. It's really weird.

The connection between "brain" and "green" is pretty obvious (try hearing "grain") but I have NO clue how "storm" turns into "needle."


----------



## MA-Simon (May 19, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Both, but Yanni much more prominent as it's in the high frequencies. Old people or those with kanckered ears will hear laurel.


ouch...
Hearing "Lorel" here.

Edit: Gray Needle & Rainstorm


----------



## robgb (May 19, 2018)

I hear Laurel, my wife hears Yanny. My wife is crazy.


----------



## SyMTiK (May 19, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> I hear YaRRy. What's that suppose to mean?



I hear it almost as a bad pronunciation of "Ieri", the italian word for yesterday. Must be the trauma from all those years in high school taking italian


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 19, 2018)

I'm in the Yanny camp. I listened on my Dynaudio Acoustics BM15A monitors and my Audio-Technica ATH-M50x headphones and heard "Yanny" both times.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gamma-ut (May 19, 2018)

I hear Yanny more clearly. It took a while before I could make out the Laurel and I need to concentrate on it being there. But I tried it on an iPad so there’s every chance resonance and distortion in the speaker/tablet made the higher frequency one stand out.


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 19, 2018)

I just listened on my iPad and still heard "Yanny;" but then, I tried plugging up my ears and I could hear "Laurel" and "Yanny" simultaneously. Then, I unplugged my ears and I could still hear them both simultaneously. It was like hearing a poor harmony between the brighter "Yanny" and the deeper "Laurel."

It's a little akin to hearing the individual instruments in an orchestration. Once you've learned what the timbres sound like, you recognize each instrument immediately—like seeing the face of a friend or acquaintance.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## dflood (May 19, 2018)

NoamL said:


>



Crap! It’s whichever of the two phrases I’m thinking about just before it plays!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 20, 2018)

On that last video I hear Laurel to Yeli, but no Yanny.


----------



## yhomas (May 20, 2018)

So, the simple fact is that this is a recording of someone saying Laurel. 

As the playback sound quality is degraded, eventually, people will no longer be able to correctly hear/understand the originally recorded word, and may hear another (wrong) word. Some people begin to lose the ability to hear the original word sooner than others.


----------



## Soundhound (May 23, 2018)

Reason to watch the NBA playoffs. They played it for Shaq, Kenny and Charles, feeding it to them in their earphones. Except in Charles' earphones they played "donut". I love basketball.


----------



## ghostnote (May 28, 2018)

yanny or laurel... first world problems.


----------



## fiestared (May 28, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...und-illusion-sets-off-ear-splitting-arguments[/QUOTE]
I hear "Stan and Oliver"


----------

